# Leoncavallo La Boheme



## rojaba (Nov 12, 2016)

It's weird there is no decent recording of this as any tenor worth his money has had a crack at "Testa Adorata" one time or another. I have the Wallberg recording with the Muenchner Rundfunkorchester. Can't fault it musically but the German accent of some of the singers is really annoying. Is anyone aware of decent alternatives?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

In my view, there is not a really good recording of "La Bohème" yet. If you want a fully idiomatic recording, try this one:


----------

